# Sony releasing home entertainment hub for PS3 and Vita in Japan



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony releasing home entertainment hub for PS3 and Vita in Japan*

Sony has announced a standalone home network hub for PS3 and Vita called “nasne” will release in Japan this summer. It comes with a 500GB HD and “a digital terrestrial and satellite broadcasting tuner” which will allow users to “record digital terrestrial and satellite telly through a dedicated application” on PS3. Users can also access recorded content from Vita, Xperia and Sony tablets as well as stream “live and recorded TV onto two supported Sony devices simultaneously.” It will also store movies, music, pictures and an external HDD can be added if you need more space. There are other cool features as well, but what’s not so cool is it’s a Japan-only item – for now at least. It releases July 19 for ¥16,980 yen (£133/$210).

Source: VG24/7


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Interesting......
Although 500gb is a piddly amount these days. Need about 6-8tb!!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

megageek said:


> Interesting......
> Although 500gb is a piddly amount these days. Need about 6-8tb!!


I agree with you on the fact that a larger HDD would be nice but it wouldn't be possible with the Nasne due to form factor, judging by the pics it looks like it would be limited to an 2.5 HDD like the PS3, unless you make some modifications.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Also, will it be gigabit?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have tried to find specs on it and found none, so at this point I can only guess that it would most likely spec out like the PS3 (10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX, 1000BASE-T). Here's a look at the retail packaging.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

It seems the ps3 caps the file transfer rate at about 7-8mbps even though the network card is gigabit. I was hoping an update would fix this issue and mabey this device will prompt such an update. I read the issue is the incrypted hdd in the ps3 is limiting transfer speeds. Do you know anything about this?


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

No need to apologize for the questions, I have read that the FTR can range from 6 to 70mbps personally I'm getting in the 10-12mbps range. I have also heard that the PS3 HDD maybe part of the issue but I can't confirm this.


----------

